# Picked up Killer Rare Bottle.



## hemihampton (Nov 14, 2021)

Picked up this Rare Gem at Yesterdays Bottle Show. Unless your a Michigan Collector you might not be familiar with this Bottle. Even most Michigan Collectors are not familiar with this one or both of them. BUT, Picked up a Super Rare Fred Welsh from the small obscure Town of Oscoda in Northern Michigan. Old Lumber Ghost Town that Pretty much burned down in 1911. Pictured next to my Rare Goulait Oscoda Bottle. LEON.


----------



## embe (Nov 15, 2021)

Cool, but now I'm curious how many other bottling works a small obscure town would have supported?  Haven't really thought about it before


----------



## woods_walker (Nov 16, 2021)

Those are nice Leon, wish I would of made it down to the show. Hoping I can add one of these oscoda bottles to my collection some day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 16, 2021)

Nice addition Hemi. Nothing like a ghost town bottle or a bottle show, total day maker.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2021)

woods_walker said:


> Those are nice Leon, wish I would of made it down to the show. Hoping I can add one of these oscoda bottles to my collection some day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Adding a Oscoda Bottle to your Collection or any Collection may be a pretty hard thing to do considering as far as I know there are only 2 (whole unbroken complete) Goulait Bottles known to exist & that Fred Welsh is the only whole one I know of to exist. I did dig a shard of the Welsh before, Pictured below. 2 Extremely Rare Bottles. Now I need the rare Au Sable Bottle to go with these 2. LEON.

P.S. The Goulait Probably dates to around late 1870's while the Welsh dates to around early 1880's to late 1880's.


----------



## Mitchd (Jan 10, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Adding a Oscoda Bottle to your Collection or any Collection may be a pretty hard thing to do considering as far as I know there are only 2 (whole unbroken complete) Goulait Bottles known to exist & that Fred Welsh is the only whole one I know of to exist. I did dig a shard of the Welsh before, Pictured below. 2 Extremely Rare Bottles. Now I need the rare Au Sable Bottle to go with these 2. LEON.
> 
> P.S. The Goulait Probably dates to around late 1870's while the Welsh dates to around early 1880's to late 1880's.
> 
> ...





hemihampton said:


> Adding a Oscoda Bottle to your Collection or any Collection may be a pretty hard thing to do considering as far as I know there are only 2 (whole unbroken complete) Goulait Bottles known to exist & that Fred Welsh is the only whole one I know of to exist. I did dig a shard of the Welsh before, Pictured below. 2 Extremely Rare Bottles. Now I need the rare Au Sable Bottle to go with these 2. LEON.
> 
> P.S. The Goulait Probably dates to around late 1870's while the Welsh dates to around early 1880's to late 1880's.
> 
> ...


I live in Oscoda now you can say there are 3 Goulait & son's bottle's known. I found this unbroken prime example about 12 years ago while looking for morel mushrooms 12yrs ago about 3mi from town. 12yrs ago I searched for info on this bottle couldn't find anything until I ran across this post yesterday.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 10, 2022)

Mitchd said:


> I live in Oscoda now you can say there are 3 Goulait & son's bottle's known. I found this unbroken prime example about 12 years ago while looking for morel mushrooms 12yrs ago about 3mi from town. 12yrs ago I searched for info on this bottle couldn't find anything until I ran across this post yesterday.


So what is the moral of this story?...Lol! What a terrific find. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mitchd (Jan 10, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> So what is the moral of this story?...Lol! What a terrific find.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I found it myself, hung on to it for 12yrs because I thought it was something good, pleased to see I might have 1 of 3.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2022)

Mitchd said:


> I live in Oscoda now you can say there are 3 Goulait & son's bottle's known. I found this unbroken prime example about 12 years ago while looking for morel mushrooms 12yrs ago about 3mi from town. 12yrs ago I searched for info on this bottle couldn't find anything until I ran across this post yesterday.



Very Interesting. Good to know another one is out there (or maybe not) Curious, Did you find it on the surface out in the open or was it buried & you had to dig for it? Mine was Buried 4 feet below in a Privy. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2022)

Heres the Original post from 5 Years ago when I dug the first Goulait & other Gems. LEON.





__





						Finally dug a good Privy this Year.
					

Me & Tom usually get out & dig about 10-20 Privy's a year but this year has been very slow. We only dug 2 Privy's. Found some good bottles but not alot of good bottles. found lots of common bottles not pictured. We Ventured farther north of our usual spots. The whole area is all sand being near...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## Mitchd (Jan 10, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Very Interesting. Good to know another one is out there (or maybe not) Curious, Did you find it on the surface out in the open or was it buried & you had to dig for it? Mine was Buried 4 feet below in a Privy. LEON.


I found it probly 200ft from the Ausable river on a steep incline with 3in of the bottom of the bottle sticking out. I saw other broken glass, but I was only mushroom hunting that day.That whole area has alot of forrest leaf clutter I'm guessing I should go back there someday with a rake. I'm thinking back in the day they used to throw their trash & bottles down hillsides away from town.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2022)

I been all around that area many times. I used to ride my Dirt Bike all along the Trails along the River near Foote Site Dam when I was a kid in the 1970's. Spent most my Summers up there in the 1970's since my Grandma & Grandpa lived in Au Sable on south side of River. But even back in the 70's everybody just seemed to call the whole area Oscoda if you were North or South of the River. My Grandparents lived on Smith Street. Most of AuSable & half of Oscoda burned down in 1911. LEON.

P.S. Do you still live in Oscoda? I was just up that way at Beer Can Dump at Halloween 2 + months ago.


----------



## Mitchd (Jan 10, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I been all around that area many times. I used to ride my Dirt Bike all along the Trails along the River near Foote Site Dam when I was a kid in the 1970's. Spent most my Summers up there in the 1970's since my Grandma & Grandpa lived in Au Sable on south side of River. But even back in the 70's everybody just seemed to call the whole area Oscoda if you were North or South of the River. My Grandparents lived on Smith Street. Most of AuSable & half of Oscoda burned down in 1911. LEON.


Yup it sure did burn down I know of 3 buildings that made it through the fire, I live on Van Etten lake in Oscoda. What may have been in them Gouliat bottles?


----------



## Mitchd (Jan 10, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I been all around that area many times. I used to ride my Dirt Bike all along the Trails along the River near Foote Site Dam when I was a kid in the 1970's. Spent most my Summers up there in the 1970's since my Grandma & Grandpa lived in Au Sable on south side of River. But even back in the 70's everybody just seemed to call the whole area Oscoda if you were North or South of the River. My Grandparents lived on Smith Street. Most of AuSable & half of Oscoda burned down in 1911. LEON.
> 
> P.S. Do you still live in Oscoda? I was just up that way at Beer Can Dump at Halloween 2 + months ago.


Yes I still live in Oscoda (I missed the P.S. part ) I've lived here 17yrs but been coming here since the 70s. I saw your Trombley bottle funny thing is I moved here from Bay City there's even a Trombley st & a school in Bay City. I have a old Kolb bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2022)

I looked for old Bottles around the Old Van Ettan Lake Lodge, Didn't find any, did find foundation of the old Dance Floor though. The Quart size Hutch Bottle Root Williston was also from Bay City. Here's a Goulait Ad from a Tawas Newspaper, Seen a few of his Ads in Tawas Newspapers so Assumed he shipped alot of Goulaits there. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2022)

Oscoda Fire Pic.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2022)

Goulait in the Dirt Privy Hole.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 10, 2022)

Mitchd said:


> I found it myself, hung on to it for 12yrs because I thought it was something good, pleased to see I might have 1 of 3.


Thanks for posting it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (May 20, 2022)

Mitchd, are you still in here? Sent a P.M. (private message) to you in here the other day & waiting to hear back from you? LEON.


----------

